# Jambi



## Ilios82

Γιά σασ! Είμαι ενα ιταλός άνδροπος και μου αρέσι πάρα πολί η ελλενική μουσική!

May I have the translation of Jambi in English? But just the part I don't understand..... Only the part in _italic._
Here you are the lyric:


Jambi...​ 

_Svino ta fota_
Klino ta matia
_Ke treho sta dika sou monopatia_
_Steria stin akri tou okeanou mou_​


----------



## parakseno

Well, I'm still learining Greek myself, so it might not be 100% correct, but I'm sure our Greek friends will give us a helping hand... 
I've translated the first stanza

_Σβήνω τα φώτα κλείνω τα μάτια
Και τρέχω στα δικά σου μονοπάτια
Στεριά στην άκρη του ωκεανού μου
Είσαι τ'αγόρι του παραμυθιού μου_

I turn off the lights, I close my eyes
And I run on your paths
Land at the ends of my ocean
You're the boy of my fairytails.


----------



## Ilios82

parakseno said:
			
		

> Well, I'm still learining Greek myself, so it might not be 100% correct, but I'm sure our Greek friends will give us a helping hand...
> I've translated the first stanza
> 
> _Σβήνω τα φώτα κλείνω τα μάτια_
> _Και τρέχω στα δικά σου μονοπάτια_
> _Στεριά στην άκρη του ωκεανού μου_
> _Είσαι τ'αγόρι του παραμυθιού μου_
> 
> I turn off the lights, I close my eyes
> And I run on your paths
> Land at the ends of my ocean
> You're the boy of my fairytails.


 
Ευκαριστώ πάρα πολί φίλε μου!!!!!!
Ciao!!!!


----------



## ireney

parakseno we would have given you a helping hand if you needed it but that was an excellent translation!


----------



## parakseno

Thanks a lot! It's good to know that I'm not a TOTAL disaster


----------

